
The year-end target release date for Vulkan will not be met - doener
https://www.khronos.org/vulkan?
======
doener
No mention of PS4 and Apple - a bad sign?

~~~
DerekL
Who knows?

Apple almost never announces features until they have a firm delivery date.
They are listed in the participants in the Vulkan spec (see the PDF
[https://www.khronos.org/assets/uploads/developers/library/ov...](https://www.khronos.org/assets/uploads/developers/library/overview/vulkan-
overview.pdf), page 19), and no one has said that Apple won't support Vulkan
either.

